# Any one else wear any Merle Norman?



## tiffanyhoward (Feb 6, 2006)

I know alot of people think its a grandma company, But I love their foundation and expecially the'r powder, I also have some blush that I like! Anyone else wear anything from them!?!?!?

Tiffany


----------



## SexxyKitten (Feb 6, 2006)

i used to use my mom's cream cleanser product (i forget the name though) from them and i loved it, unfortunately she stopped buying it and, like i said, i don't remember the name  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 6, 2006)

I use the gentle eye makeup remover, I have been using this since high school. I have never found an eye makeup remover that removed my mascara until this (I have to use waterproof mascara). My mom got me started on it, she has a lot of their MU and likes it a lot. One of my best friends applied for a position there several years ago. I never go, b/c I dont go to the mall Merle Norman is in, but a lot of their MU looks great. I agree, they could update it some, b/c it looks like older women MU, but it is good for all ages


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 6, 2006)

I've never used any of their makeup but I have bought makeup brushes from them that are very nice. I agree that they should update the line so it would sell to a wider range.


----------



## Summer (Feb 6, 2006)

My sister use to use this line when she was in highschool. She stopped when she heard that it was for older people which clearly is not the case.

I never used this line but I do know that it is good quality cosmetic.


----------



## Lisadt (Feb 6, 2006)

WOW! I thought I was the only one at this site that wears it! I have used this brand for about 7 years. Aqua Base foundation/ Luxiva powder foundation for powder. They are trying to gear it toward younger and the older crowd! Which of the makeup do you use?? I have tried to convince everyone to use it. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 6, 2006)

My mom used to wear it. I can remember the foundations being very heavy. It sounds like some of that has changed.


----------



## tiffanyhoward (Feb 6, 2006)

Lisa- i'm glad someone else wears it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I went in there one day because I needed a new foundation, My summer tan was gone, and the lady was so wonderful in helping me match my color and everything, I have their regular foundation, i can't think of the name off the top of my head, pretty sure its the water based, and the same powder you said, which I love, love. It is so awesome, I can wear it alone and it looks like I'm wearing foundation. It id by far the best powder I have ever used! Good to know I'm not alone!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Tiffany


----------



## candycake (Feb 15, 2006)

I use MN Luxiva Sheer Defense Tinted Moisturizer. It's my favorite foundation.Im 48 yrs with dry pale skin


----------



## angelpaws (Feb 15, 2006)

I wear Mearle Norman Liquid foundation spf 16 and I also have a few coverups. I have a blush compact as well. I use the foundation everyday :icon_chee. I heard that it was geared towards older women, but I think they are trying to update their image. Avon has started selling "mark" to attract teens, so maybe mearle norman will do something like that(?)

Anyway; I agree that the saleswomen are very helpful. The reason that I choose to look for makeup in MN was because it had it's own little shop and I didnt want mall passerby staring at me when I sat in the makeup chair.:icon_redf I was a good choice though, because i'm happy with my products.


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 15, 2006)

When I was in h.s. my friend and her mother swore by it. Of course, I've lost touch, but I used some and I do remember the powder was excellent! I wouldn't be opposed to giving it another whirl, but it's not easily accesible to me.


----------



## Liz (Feb 15, 2006)

i've never seen it before. where is it sold?


----------



## tiffanyhoward (Feb 16, 2006)

Merle norman is not in Dept stores, I don't think ,someone correct me if I'm wrong. I always find it in it's own store in town. Like in strip malls or anywhere really. I really love their powder, it's my HG for powder, nothing compares to me. It is geared alot toward older folks, or not really "geared" but It's been around for so long, that everyone that used it back in the day is just old now! It kind of change as their buyers grew older. However no powder even compares to mu luxiva from there! HTH,

Tiffany


----------



## Lisadt (Feb 16, 2006)

You are right Tiffany Howard. It is not sold in department stores. It is sold in malls, Strip malls or stand alone. You can visit www.merlenorman.com and find a place near you. Yeah, the powder you won't ever find anything like it. Trust us!! You can see from the website that they are gearing it towards all generation. Don't be scared if you walk into a merle norman and the owner is 40+. Actually there are some younger owners as well. They are well trained.


----------



## caryn m (Sep 10, 2007)

i realize i should be a grandma at 54 but i do use their products and find their representatives very helpful and any of their products very good


----------



## justdragmedown (Sep 10, 2007)

I love their eye liner pencils. It lasts all day.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Sep 10, 2007)

There is a Merle Norman in my mall, but I never went in there. It just doesn't hold any interest for me....


----------



## girly_girl (Jan 16, 2008)

I went to mearle norman yesterday because I go to a salon where the owner uses it on people, and I was interested. I went and the lady was so helpful. she gave me 20 lipgloss samples and about 8 of their skin care for rosacea. their foundation matched me great, I got their total finish it's a cream so i'm not used to it yet,but I really love the coverage. I was always told their stuff was exspensive, but I walked out with a foundation, blush,and a compact that has 2 blushes, 5 eyeshadows, and a eyeliner for a total of $62.00!! I also got a free gift which has 2 concealers, a mascara, a loose shimmer eyeshadow,and some skin care. I never knew it was supposed to be old people makeup, but I think for the price and coverage i'll go back for more. has anyone tried their long lasting foundation? I want to try that next!!


----------



## fpotus49 (Jan 16, 2008)

i used to use it in middle school, i got a lot as a gift for christmas, but a pipe broke and my collection got ruined (and soon after my older sister started working for MAC and i've been hooked ever since)


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 16, 2008)

My friend Jenn just bought mascara &amp; a lipstick there and spent 35 bucks, their stuff is more then mac, and I didnt see anything special about it.


----------



## Midnight Blue (Jan 9, 2010)

Old thread alert!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Their makeup has wonderful staying power, I think. I love the lasting foundation and the powder foundation -- gorgeous. I love their concealer and the eyeliner pencils are my favorite in the world. I've tried many others, but always race back to MN.


----------



## MsFit (Jan 12, 2010)

I have only used their blush and mineral powder and it works really good.

They lasted a long time too.

My sister only uses Merle Norman and her skin and makeup looks awesome!

Makes me want to buy nothing but Merle Norman from now on.


----------



## amorgb (Dec 30, 2013)

Since everyone has already mentioned a few products many times over, I'll add something new even if it is more skincare than makeup.  Their clay mask is amazing!  Nothing makes my skin feel so soft.


----------



## amorgb (Jan 3, 2014)

So my stepdad's family owns a Merle Norman store (not close to them at all so please don't think this is any kind of personal advertising for them- I'm just explaining) and when I was younger for my birthday my mom took me there to get a bunch of makeup/skincare products (the best my mom could do as she is NOT into that sort of thing at all.  I know.. you can gasp!).  Needless to say, I'm familiar with many of the Luxiva products.  I have to say, besides the clay mask I referenced in an earlier post, my absolute favorite thing I got from them is there Creme Eyelites in Icing.  Now I'm not saying this brand is the absolute best for this seeing as I don't even know if other brands have this (I'm almost positive them do I've just never seen them), but its wonderful!  Its basically a cream eyeshadow, but the main purpose is to wear it under "normal" eyeshadow to keep it in place.  You can also wear it by itself, which I love doing because it has the perfect hint of glittery/shimmery-ness.  I used to think it was really annoying to get out of the tube, but once I realized that you don't need a lot at one time I got over it 




.  Especially because you don't need a lot, it lasts forever!  Just wanted to share!


----------



## lanabuch (Jan 3, 2014)

I used to wear their foundation and use their skincare, but I eventually found much better brands for the same price.


----------

